# Removing bow in plywood



## nmacdonald (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm making a drill press table and the plywood I have has a slight bow in it. If I laminate two 3/4" pieces 18x25" with glue and clamp down to a know flat surface with that reduce the bow once dried?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

It should. You have nothing to loose. :smile:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

nmacdonald said:


> I'm making a drill press table and the plywood I have has a slight bow in it. If I laminate two 3/4" pieces 18x25" with glue and clamp down to a know flat surface with that reduce the bow once dried?


Orient the pieces so the two sides with the crown are put together. IOW, when clamped flat, all the corners will be brought together.


















.


----------



## kkalin78 (Dec 20, 2012)

Tried to fix bowl on ply several times - and always unsuccessful. It always returned back to previous state after releasing a pressure(Sometimes a few days after). I think the ply is bowl because of incorrect manufacturing. If it's built right it will never bowl or twist. Of course I may be mistaken


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

plywood bows similar to wood, when one face is exposed to moisture (or drier air) and the other is not. when first noticed, if you flip the piece, and expose the other face, it will return if all the conditions are the same (at least part way). if not, try laying the concave face down on the damp ground when the sun is shining. 

i've had much better luck with change this way than with applying weight.

if you are laminating, they should offset teach other. good luck.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

I have had good luck gluing two bowed pieces together on a known flat surface to flatten them. I set them up so they bowed towards each other. the bows helped press the centers together.


----------



## nmacdonald (Jan 13, 2012)

Glued it up last night and it worked good. I'll make a fence for it and post a finished picture.


----------

